# Australian War Museum



## Kraut783 (Aug 23, 2015)

Got a chance to visit the Australian War Museum today....great place, very well done.  The outside does not hint at the treasures it has inside, some very well done displays.


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2015)

That place is definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 24, 2015)

I want that beautiful Vickers Water cooled MG in the display case....


----------



## pardus (Aug 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I want that beautiful Vickers Water cooled MG in the display case....



That would be the German MG08. 
I too dream of owning a Vickers someday myself...


----------



## x SF med (Aug 24, 2015)

pardus said:


> That would be the German MG08.
> I too dream of owning a Vickers someday myself...



Um, at the left of the photo behind the white jacket on the 3 ft tripod...   not over by the girl in the pink.   The light arty piece in the foreground would be nice to own too....


----------



## CQB (Aug 25, 2015)

It is truly amazing. The last time I went it was even better than I remembered & I didn't get through it all in a day. There's a lot of interactive things now and some amazing electronic learning aids. The Lancaster mock bombing raid was quite an eye opener. But it's the dioramas that still are incredible.


----------



## pardus (Aug 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Um, at the left of the photo behind the white jacket on the 3 ft tripod...   not over by the girl in the pink.   The light arty piece in the foreground would be nice to own too....



Yeah, that's a German Maxim MG08. The girl in pink is actually standing in front of a Vickers, which you can just see the nose of it sticking out below the Lewis gun. 
It appears like the weapons on the left are German and British on the right facing them, nice display.


----------



## digrar (Aug 25, 2015)

The Viet Nam display, with the big fans arcing up every 15 minutes to simulate a dust off is pretty spectacular. 

The Sandakan death march display is horrific.

And seeing a mates medals in the Afghanistan display was a bit rough.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 25, 2015)

some more...


----------



## digrar (Aug 25, 2015)

Brett's medals on the left, a bit of IED on the right of the image, the picture is of Lieutenant Marcus Sean Case.






The original Long Tan cross erected by 6RAR on their second tour. On loan to the AWM in 2013 from the Vietnamese. 











One of the mosaic tile art pieces in the tomb of the unknown soldier.


----------

